# Grea Goo wie kann man Sprache von englisch auf deutsch ändern?



## rabitt (28. Januar 2015)

*Grea Goo wie kann man Sprache von englisch auf deutsch ändern?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Grey Goo installiert und englisch gewählt. Nu würde ich es auch gerne mal deutsch hören. Wie kann ich das machen ohne Neuinstallation?

Grüße aus Speyer
rabitt


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2015)

D.h. Du findest in den Optionen des Spiels nix? Hast du mal alles durchgesehen?

Möglich wäre, dass es nur per Neuinstall geht, weil da vlt erst deutsche Audio-Dateien installiert oder gar erst runtergeladen werden müssen. Falls es bei Steam ist kannst du vlt aber durch einen Rechtsklick auf das Game in der Bibliothek die Sprache umstellen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Januar 2015)

Das Spiel läuft über Steam.
Dort sollte man in den Eigenschaften des Spiels die Sprache eigentlich problemlos umstellen können.


----------



## rabitt (28. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. So hat es funktioniert. Wunderbar.


----------

